# 저야말로



## frank-sand

저야말로 잘 부탁드립니다.

In this sentence how to understand "저야말로"?

I'm a newcome learner. 여러분,앞으로 잘 부탁 드립니다.


----------



## Anais Ninn

저야말로 잘 부탁드립니다. is a response to 잘 부탁드립니다.  
저 is the humble form of 나 which is used to show respect to the listener. 
-야말로 is a marker that adds emphasis on the preceding noun.
So, the conversation would go like this.

A: 만나서 반갑습니다. Nice to meet you.
B: 저도 반갑습니다. 앞으로 잘 부탁드립니다. Nice to meet you, too. I ask you to show me your kindness. (Ok, something like that. Well, you know what it means.)
A: 아니예요, 저야말로 잘 부탁드립니다. No, it is *me* who should ask your kindness.

I hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## frank-sand

Anais Ninn

Thanks for your detailed explanation. Now I think the meaning seems to be "It is....that...."

For example:

나야말로 용서를 빌어야 하겠습니다. 
It is me who must apologize.


----------



## Anais Ninn

You got it, frank-sand! 

Anais


----------



## Gijoe

Anais Ninn said:


> B: 앞으로 잘 부탁드립니다. Nice to meet you, too. I ask you to show me your kindness. (Ok, something like that. Well, you know what it means.)
> A: 아니예요, 저야말로 잘 부탁드립니다. No, it is *me* who should ask your kindness.
> 
> 
> Anais


 
I think the translation part( I ask you to show me your kindness) seems not explain the meaning well.
I would suggest to please be forgetful and nice when I do make mistakes and do something unpropriate.

And in response, the A person is saying, because the B person showed the humble side of him, it is him who should ask for such a favor. This way both try to put their position somewhat lower.


----------

